# Parkside Hotel - Pontefract - March 2017



## Hippie Alien (Apr 22, 2017)

*History:*
The Parkside Hotel is situated directly opposite to the Pontefract Park Racecourse. 
The hotel is built on a site that was originally the Parkside farm and dates back nearly 200 years. 
The original farm house buildings still remain as an incorporated part of the hotel. 

The Parkside Hotel was shut down in September 2009 following a period of decline from 2006
when apparently its ownership changed hands and was ran on a leased basis. 

On the 8th January 2012 however there was a big fire in the larger two storey area of the hotel 
that lead to this area being totally destroyed leaving just the first floor shell intact.

As pf recent years the damage has grown and all that is left is a empty Derelict shell of its former self.
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## HughieD (Apr 22, 2017)

Blimey...that place has gone but still, worth a report.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 23, 2017)

The fire has certainly destroyed any sign that this was a hotel, apart from the odd wood paneling.


----------

